# Help!



## Robmaxx (Mar 12, 2002)

I've got a Yokomo touring car and the shock oil that comes with it is #450. So if I was to use Losi shock oil, what would be the same weight?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Shock oil and springs are tuned based on the racing surface and traction along with the number and size of the piston holes.

However, going based off the Yokomo shock oil number, you will be around 45 wt for the Losi shock oil. That is the simplest way to do the conversion. There is a website out there where a guy explains the actual conversion between the 'wt' system and the system that the Japanese shock/diff oils use. But, it is on my other computer and I'm not near it. 

-Rich


----------



## amtceo (Mar 13, 2003)

*Shock oil*

Take the yokomo shock oil and then divide by 10 then take away 5.

500wt = 500 / 10 - 5 = 45wt

Phil


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Hmmmm....I don't think so. There is *no conversion equation* for CPS to WT. CPS is Centi Poise and WT means absolutely nothing as far as standards go. CPS is used as a standard viscosity rating, yet the US can't seem to follow standards these days. Even buying oil that says 45WT from Losi doesn't mean it's the same as 45WT from Associated.

Contrary to what was posted, you cannot convert the two, nor can you divide it by 10 and subtract 5, especially when going to heavier weights as the WT:CPS comparison is not linear. Below is a post that I've found to be closest to my own findings from testing different oils with shocks to find what WT compares to in CPS. XRAY, Mugen, Yokomo, and some others use CPS...yet it is difficult to find their oils in most hobby shops (besides diff oil). It also makes no sense to pay $8.00/bottle for shock oil!

http://www.twf8.ws/new/tech/tip/shock.html


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

That's the link I was looking for.


----------

